# Booties for DM?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like it's about time to put some booties on Rocky to protect his back paws from scraping. Does anyone have a particular brand they like? Do you leave them on all the time or just put them on when it's time to go outside?


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

We used these Ruffwear Grip Trex? Dog Boots he only wore them when we were outside.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks I'll look into those.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

For my last GSD....loved her ever so dearly...I used these...

https://www.dogbooties.com/shop/1000-denier-cordura®-booties/

They were cheap enough and as her dragging progressed I would fabric glue some thin strips of soft leather to the exterior of the booties and they lasted much longer....kept her rear paws from bleeding even with the dragging.

Take care and as I am certain..you are savoring every day with your Rocky....I wish you strength.

SuperG


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thank you SuperG. . . . yes I'm savoring every day and taking each day as it comes. Trying not to peer too much into the future. Just loving him every day.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This is starting to make me crazy. I have tried the booties recommended on this thread, plus 3 other kinds. NOTHING stays on his feet. The only ones that did stay on his feet made him stumble and fall a lot more. So far the thing that has worked best has been just VetRapping his feet. So long as I make sure it's not too tight is there anything wrong with just VetRapping them in the morning and unwrapping at night? Poor guy is starting to try to run away when he sees me coming with a new kind of footwear.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If it works and isn't causing any problems then why not? I'm sorry that he is having problems...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I just didn't know if using VetRap long-term would cause any problems. Although I guess for a dog in late stage DM "long-term" is relative.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

For indoor use you might want to look into toe grips, may help on front paws to help pull himself up (?)

Stop Dog Sliding on Floors, Dog Slipping | Dr. Buzby?s ToeGrips

I knew of a Canadian company that had booties custom made that incorporated neoprene. I think was hard boot w/neo ankle/leg wrap.

I'll try to find


----------



## EmilyB (Mar 29, 2009)

We used these, you can put a little surgical tape around the top to keep them up better. They now have an indoor/outdoor variety as well, never tried those.

Pawks


----------

